# Tosa pict and video



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all,
Here are some pictures of Tosa, now at 5 months and 3 weeks. 
I will also post here 2 videos of him starting on the sleeve (youtube is not functioning properly right now). I have to buy a better sleeve because he is already bitting very hard.


































Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu959rTLfwg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAIE9Jxz-Uk


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cutie! Are you doing Schutzhund training?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> What a cutie! Are you doing Schutzhund training?


Hi rannmiller!
At least here in portugal, they only accept dog´s for shutzhund above 14 months old, so i´m starting to train Tosa by my self until then. I think he is a natural. It is impressive the power he puts in its jaws for its age.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Both videos already available. Link is at the end of the posted fotos.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

What a handsome boy. What kind of dog is he?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! He sure is a good looking boy! :smile:

Have you trained a dog in protection before? Has Tosa been through some obedience classes?

I would love to do Schutzhund training with Duncan, but I have a lot of work to do with him before even thinking of beginning. We are doing some obedience classes right now to attain his CGC and a few other titles as well. I also want a trainer who is very experienced with protection training to evaluate Duncan...because I don't think that every dog is a good fit for Schutzhund. They must have the correct drive, temperament, extensive training, etc. 

Anywho...I'll quite rambling...LOL..... :blah::blah::blah: 

As you can see I love talking about our BRTs! I bet that Tosa will be great at protection work! Thanks for posting up those pics. and videos! :smile:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

_Trish said:


> What a handsome boy. What kind of dog is he?


Thanks!
It´s a Black Russian Terrier.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Neat, I've never heard of them before. You said you lived in Portugal and he reminded me a lot of my mom's Portuguese Water Dogs, but I knew that he was much too large at 5 months of age to be a PWD.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Great pictures! He sure is a good looking boy! :smile:
> 
> Have you trained a dog in protection before? Has Tosa been through some obedience classes?
> 
> ...


Hi my friend!
I allways had guard dogs, but its the first time i´m training one for real. As you said, only few dogs are ok for shutzhund. I will leave the specialized shutzhund training for the trainers when Tosa becomes adult. Until then i will train him by my self. I´ve been taking care of his socialization with people and dogs before he was 2 months old. I love to train dogs and for me its a pleasure to do it. As you know, BRT are very easy to train if we are willing to training then at least 3x a week. Tosa is a very fast and agile dog for a large breed, and reveals bravory in every circumstancies. I walk with him without leash through crouds of peolple without any problem.

I´m sure Duncan will do great on shutzhund, its a natural task for BRT´s:biggrin1:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

_Trish said:


> Neat, I've never heard of them before. You said you lived in Portugal and he reminded me a lot of my mom's Portuguese Water Dogs, but I knew that he was much too large at 5 months of age to be a PWD.


Its awsome that your mother has a PWD! President Obama also has one, and as a puppy this 2 breeds do look alike. But as they grow, they become 2 very distinct breeds.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

SO adorable!!!!!!


----------

